# Rommel's Rod Reissue



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

https://www.megahobby.com/products/...17&utm_campaign=UA-5732446-1&utm_medium=email

:nerd:


----------



## ausf (Sep 25, 2017)

Sweet!

I have one from the last re issue and recently dug it out with plans of producing a better crew for it, but saw the asking price on the available kits and figured that ship has sailed.

I built it as a kid when it was first released. I don't remember the model itself, but what I do remember was not being happy with my paint job on the skeletons (back then it was only enamels, either Testors or Pactra) and I stuck them in a mason jar or turpentine before I went to bed. In the morning there was nothing but a crystal clear jar with some residue on the bottom, so I of course accused my brothers of stealing them...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Funny how Revell refused to reissue this kit for 40 years, and now they're reissuing it a second time within 9 years. I guess they didn't get as much negative reaction as they expected in 2009. I wonder if the Tijuana Taxi's second reissue is far behind?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Zombie_61 said:


> I wonder if the Tijuana Taxi's second reissue is far behind?


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/13-modeling-forum/343569-read-heed-no-more-politics-period.html

:surprise: sorry...


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Isn't this kit a new tool copy of the original? Thought I had read that somewhere, due to the original tools being damaged or missing.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm glad about this. I also built the original Monogram release and it turned out OK. What I REALLY wanted, so call me crazy, was to see this built as a real life working vehicle. It would have been awesome.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

You are right Spock62 - the original molds had been damaged, that's why it wasn't released for so long. They were going to release it at one time and that's when they discovered the damaged molds. Not sure if they reverse engineered this release or had mold repaired or retooled?


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Yea Steve H - a real life version would have been awesome! Surprised no one ever attempted it.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/13-modeling-forum/343569-read-heed-no-more-politics-period.html

Here's Rommel's real rod:










It's a German Sonderkraftfahrzeug (Sd.Kfz.) 250, a light armored halftrack. Monogram had molds for a Mercedes SSK on hand, so Tom Daniel modified that to add the halftrack rear end (and a few other changes) and "Rommel's Rod" was born.

If I remember correctly the reissued version of the kit was reverse engineered from an original kit, but they made a few modifications so the parts would fit together better.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> Funny how Revell refused to reissue this kit for 40 years, and now they're reissuing it a second time within 9 years. I guess they didn't get as much negative reaction as they expected in 2009. I wonder if the Tijuana Taxi's second reissue is far behind?


It's not that they refused to - Monogram had scrapped the original mold back in the 70s as the kit was a poor seller. So, there was considerable cost to cut all new molds for the new kit. The new kit is also not the same as the old kit.

In a way it's too bad that Revell went this route. Before the reissue, Tom Daniel had been in talks with Moebius to do an all new, highly detailed, Rommel's Rod, perhaps in 1/18 scale. But, with the Revell deal, that fell through.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I remember those talks now with Moebius. I was excited about an all-new detailed kit. Oh well guess we will never know...................


----------



## 40Intrepid (Nov 2, 2003)

Steve H said:


> I'm glad about this. I also built the original Monogram release and it turned out OK. What I REALLY wanted, so call me crazy, was to see this built as a real life working vehicle. It would have been awesome.


I remember wanting it as a Hot Wheels car when I was a kid.
That would still be an awesome idea, considering they did the Red Baron and the Paddy Wagon.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Steve H said:


> I'm glad about this. I also built the original Monogram release and it turned out OK. What I REALLY wanted, so call me crazy, was to see this built as a real life working vehicle. It would have been awesome.


actually it IS or was.. Mercedes Benz Africa Corp 1/2 track (Light) officer's staff car... was used in the winter of Europe as well..

Bubba


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I want to do one in black and call it Himmler's Hauler or some such.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Now there's an idea...............


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

I want them to reissue Deals Wheels Lucky Pierre its the only one I'm missing and I aint paying ebay prices

cheers
Gordon


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

It's a neat idea, but I was disappointed that the rear tracks/wheels was a solid piece.

This guy changed them out. Too bad the pics are small.












> I had an old Tamiya 8-ton German half-track that the road wheels and track were the same size as the ones that came with the Rommel's Rod so I replaced them with the Tamiya parts.


Rommel's Rod super-detailed built-up

I'm surprised it hasn't been built full size. Rommel was against his boss' ideas, was part of a plot, and was killed for it.


----------

